# [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test



## Klutten (10. Juni 2010)

*[Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Mit der dritten Kompaktkühlung in Folge, stellen wir mit der ECO A.L.C den nächsten Kandidaten auf den Prüfstand und schauen, ob sich die Weiterentwicklung aus dem Hause Cool IT besser als ihr interner Vorgänger gegenüber der Konkurrenz behaupten kann. Wie bereits erläutert ist Manchem eine konventionelle Luftkühlung  einfach nicht ausreichend, eine aufwändige Wasserkühlung aber auch zu  teuer und der Bastelaufwand zu hoch. Hier greifen einige Hersteller an und bieten dem  geneigten  Nutzer kompakte CPU-Kühlungen, die mit einem geringen Aufwand   installiert werden können und von da an wartungsfrei ihren Dienst   vollziehen.*​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische   Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
 Links
Die   Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x   1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 
*Der   Testkandidat im  Detail*CoolIT-Systems liefert, nachdem wir bereits die High-End-Variante Freezone Elite V2 getestet haben, den nächsten Kandidaten für unsere Reihe der Kompaktkühlungen - die ECO A.L.C. Der Spezialist für komplett vormontierte Kühlungen veröffentlicht mit diesem Modell das Erste einer groß angelegten Produktoffensive in 2010, denn es sollen weitere interessante Modelle folgen. Auf der CES ist die ECO A.L.C bereits mit einem Innovationspreis ausgezeichnet worden und zweifelsohne kommt die vorliegende Neuentwicklung insgesamt betrachtet wesentlich kompakter als ihre Vorgänger daher und ist durch das nicht mehr angebrachte Display ( z.B. Domino A.L.C und Freezone Elite V2) im Gehäuse wesentlich schöner zu verbauen.

Wer das hier vorzustellende Testsample sieht, dem wird natürlich sofort der direkte Gegenspieler ins Gedächtnis gerufen, die H50 aus dem Hause Corsair, die wir bereits vor Kurzem unter die Lupe nahmen. Ähnlichkeiten sind in vielerlei Hinsicht vorhanden, ob sich auch die Leistung auf einem gleichwertigen Niveau einpendelt, wird dieser Test zeigen - beginnen wollen wir aber mit den Äußerlichkeiten. 

In Punkto Verpackung kommt die ECO A.L.C sehr schlicht daher und präsentiert sich in einem weißen Gewand. Bis auf den farbigen Design-Preis sind auf dem Karton ansonsten viele Eckdaten und Informationen zu Abmaßen, Kompatibilität und den verbauten Einzelteilen vorhanden. Öffnet man den Karton, so fällt der Blick auf die perfekt eingeschlossenen Einzelteile. Wirklich jede Komponente ist einzeln verpackt, sodass Schäden durch unsachgemäßen Transport oder auch den Versandweg ausgeschlossen sind.

An dieser Stelle sein schon einmal angemerkt, dass die Kühlung zu allen gängigen Sockeln der beiden großen CPU-Hersteller, AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3) und Intel (S775, S1156, S1366), kompatibel ist. Dazu aber später mehr.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem man das Verpackungsmaterial hinter sich gelassen hat, präsentiert sich die komplett vormontierte Kühlung. Im Lieferzustand ist sie für Intel-Sockel vorbereitet, AMD-Nutzer müssen die Halterungen tauschen, was wir später erläutern werden. Die CPU-Kühleinheit mit integrierter Pumpe besteht aus einem schwarzen Kunststoffgehäuse, welches mit der Produktaufschrift und dem Herstellernamen verziert ist - ein rundum schlichtes Design ohne Schnörkel. Über die integrierte Pumpe gibt der Hersteller aber kaum technische Details preis, lediglich die Wartungsfreiheit und Lebensdauer mit 50.000 Stunden (verbautes Keramiklager) liefern einen Anhaltspunkt über die Qualität. Die Nenndrehzahl der Pumpe beträgt gemessene 4.100 1/min, kann aber durch mehrere Pulse (nicht angegeben) pro Minute auch nur bei 2.050 oder 1.025 1/min liegen. Das direkt angebundene Kabel der Stromversorgung der Pumpe ist mit 15 cm Länge genau richtig dimensioniert und sollte auf jedem Board den Abstand zu einem Lüfteranschluss überbrücken können. Kürzer dürfte es aber auch nicht sein.

Das rechte der folgenden Bilder zeigt die Oberseite der ausgeklügelten Sockelhalterung recht deutlich, die beim Montagesystem für Intel-Systeme ein einfaches Verstellen ermöglicht. Die Rändelschraube, die auch noch eine integrierte Kreuzschraube beinhaltet, kann entweder von Hand oder mittels Schraubendreher betätigt werden. Der Clou ist aber, dass für den Wechsel zwischen den Sockeln einfach nur die federbelastete Schraube angehoben und eine Raste weiter wieder abgelassen werden kann.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Rasterung selbst ist auf dem linken Bild zu erkennen. Damit keine Fehler passieren, sind die einzelnen Stufen sauber beschriftet. Das Bild zeigt ebenfalls die fest verpressten Schläuche der Kühlung. Diese sind drehbar gelagert, können aber nicht getauscht werden. Insgesamt sind diese, wie auch schon bei der H50 von Corsair angemerkt, sehr steif. Das erschwert die Montage im Gehäuse ein wenig, ist aber ein Tribut an die Langlebigkeit der Kompaktkühlung. Schläuche aus weichem Kunststoff hätten den Nachteil, dass im Laufe der Zeit Flüssigkeit hindurch diffundieren und somit die Leistung gemindert, bzw. Schäden an der Hardware entstehen könnten.

Das nebenstehende Bild gibt den Blick auf die makellose Bodenplatte aus Kupfer frei. Rein äußerlich wirkt diese wie fein glasperlgestrahlt und bietet so in hohem Maße eine Oberflächenvergrößerung im Mikrobereich. CoolIT gibt die Beschaffenheit im Inneren mit einer Feinstruktur an. Prüfen werden wir dies aber nicht, da wir den vorbefüllten Zustand nicht beschädigen wollen. Serienmäßig ist bereits eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, zusätzliche Paste wird daher nicht benötigt und der Kühler kann sofort montiert werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Betrachten wir als nächstes den Radiator, der maßgeblich für die Kühlleistung verantwortlich ist. Dieser ist ebenfalls fest im Kühlsystem integriert und kann nicht gewechselt werden. Seine Abmaße sind mit 120mm x 155mm kompakt und so findet er anstelle  eines 120mm-Lüfters im Gehäuse seinen Platz. Für eine bessere Kühlleistung hat CoolIT aber ein Produkt mit einem 240er Radiator in der Pipeline, welches wir zu gegebener Zeit ebenfalls testen werden.

Das Material des Radiators selbst ist nicht weiter angegeben. Gemessen an der Kühlleistung sollte es sich aber im Aluminium handeln, welches die Abwärme an die Umgebungsluft transferiert. Für die Wärmeabfuhr stehen dann insgesamt 13 Lamellenreihen mit einem Lamellenabstand von ~1,2mm zur Verfügung. Das Paket aus Radiator und Lüfter zeichnet sich beim Nachmessen durch sehr kompakte 46mm aus und ist damit noch einmal etwas dünner als die H50 von Corsair (53mm). Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr gut und wird nicht durch verbogene Lamellen getrübt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei dem verbauten Lüfter handelt es sich um ein 120mm-Modell mit einer Nenndrehzahl von 1.800 1/min, welcher als PWM-Lüfter über das Bios des Mainboards geregelt werden kann. Hier entscheiden verschiedene Modis (z.B. Silent, Standard, Turbo) über die Geräuschkulisse, diese sind aber vom Mainboard abhängig. Im Lieferzustand ist der Lüfter saugend montiert, denn der Hersteller bevorzugt anders als Corsair bei der H50 die Ansicht, dass es vorteilhafter ist, die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern. Hier muss man als Käufer eventuell testen, was einem eher dienlich ist. Um die Kühlung besser mit den bisherigen vergleichen zu können, entscheiden wir uns für die blasende Ausrichtung, des ohnehin offenen Aufbaus. Wahlweise kann der Radiator auch mit zwei Lüftern bestückt werden, ein Ansteigen der Geräuschkulisse ist dann aber unumgänglich und nicht unbedingt Sinn dieser kompakten CPU-Kühlung. Vorsicht ist bei der Montage geboten, da es sich hier nicht um metrische Gewinde handelt. Es sollten daher nur die mitgelieferten Schrauben verwendet werden, um Beschädigungen des Radiators zu vermeiden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Technische Daten*Eine kleine Übersicht der Herstellerangaben gibt Überblick über die technischen Daten der ECO A.L.C


vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
umweltfreundliches, wenig schädliches Fluid auf Alkohol-Basis
komplett Wartungsfrei
Bodenplatte aus Kupfer mit vorbereiteter Wärmeleitpaste
Support für alle gängigen Sockel - AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3) und Intel (S775, S1156, S1366)
integrierte Pumpe mit langlebigen Keramiklager
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
120mm-Radiator aus Aluminium (120 x 155 x 20 mm)
120mm-PWM-Lüfter  mit ~1.800 1/min
2 Jahre Herstellergarantie
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lieferumfang*Der Lieferumfang der CoolIT-CPU-Kühlung ist schnell abgearbeitet. Das Zubehör ist komplett und lässt soweit keine Wünsche offen. Der Hersteller legt eine kurze aber präzise Installationsanleitung in deutscher Sprache, Halterungen für AMD-Sockel, Backplates für alle drei Intel-Sockel und vier Schrauben für die Montage am Gehäuse bei. Alle Einzelteile sind sehr gut verpackt und sind sehr hochwertig anzusehen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wie bereits in der Einleitung erwähnt, befinden sich im Serienzustand die Halterungen für Intel-Sockel an der Unterseite der ECO A.L.C. AMD-Nutzer können diese mit wenigen Handgriffen und ohne großen Aufwand austauschen, dafür ist lediglich ein Schraubendreher notwendig. Dann gelingt auch die Montage auf der standardisierten Backplate ohne weitere Hindernisse. Bei den mitgelieferten Backplates für Intel-Nutzer hat man ebenfalls dafür gesorgt, dass wenig Missverständnisse auftauchen und die Backplates deutlich gekennzeichnet. Die Qualität ist hier sehr gut, die in den Ecken eingepressten Gewindehülsen erleichtern die Montage.

Die Montage auf dem Mainboard, welches meist ausgebaut werden muss (sofern keine Aussparung im Tray), geschieht spielend leicht. Die Schrauben werden einfach kreuzweise angezogen, bis die Kunststoffhalterungen auf dem Mainboard aufliegen. Die Vorspannung ist dann recht hoch, es empfiehlt sich eventuell diese etwas zu verringern, um das Board vor Spannungen zu schützen. Anschließend sitzt die Kompaktkühlung bombenfest und einem Betrieb steht nichts mehr im Wege.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier noch ein kurzes Video des Herstellers (in englischer Sprache), welches auch den Umbau für AMD-Nutzer kurz aufgreift. Es ist sehr kurz und bietet lediglich ein paar Einblicke.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbfwdUWz6Tw​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Die Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den   Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen   Komponenten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich   mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob   sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher   entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen   Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm &   140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit   vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in   diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und   Raumtemperatur   entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid   mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also     ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur   bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die   CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur  als  Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der     Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand   erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30   Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun   ermitteln wir per K102   Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core   Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser  Test wird  je nach Konstanz der   Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein   Aquaero die Werte 40 / 60 / 80 / 100 Prozent abgefahren. Der Grund für   den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der   Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme begründet.​zurück zum   Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse  und Tuningmöglichkeit*Um möglichst reale Ergebnisse zu präsentieren, messen wir nicht nur das  einfache Arbeitsverhalten der Kühlung im Windowsbetrieb, sondern  ermitteln die Werte einmal 30 Minuten nach dem Einschaltvorgang  (Kaltstart) und zusätzlich noch von einer Belastung aus kommend, hier  ebenfalls nach 30 Minuten. Als Stichwort ist hier das  Hysterese-Verhalten anzusetzen, bei dem ein gleicher Lastpunkt einmal  von unten und einmal von oben angefahren wird. Die Differenz ist bei  einer derartigen Kühlung ein Maß für die Eigeneffizienz der Materialien,  Restwärme abzuführen.  

Die gemittelte  CPU-Temperatur beträgt bei beiden Tests 42,5 / 45,3 °C,  was in einem Delta-T zur  Raumluft von 21,3 / 24,1 °C resultiert. Mit  gerade einmal 2,8 °C ist die Kühlung durch den Lüfter relativ  gleichbleibend, ein gewisses Maß an Restwärme baut die Kühlung durch den  PWM-Lüfter auf niedriger Stufe aber nicht ab. Für einen Prozessor  dieser  Leistungsklasse kein schlechtes Ergebnis, denn der Lüfter dreht nach der Belastung wieder auf nur  kaum hörbaren 801 1/min. Insgesamt funktioniert die ECO A.L.C also wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Es folgt die Betrachtung der Leistung unter Last. Hier möchten wir nicht  nur die Leistung mit dem Serienlüfter betrachten, sondern gleichermaßen  das Tuningpotenzial mit einem geänderten Lüfter nahezu gleicher Drehzahlklasse  vergleichen. Daher greifen wir den Ergebnissen etwas vor und zeigen mit  dem folgenden Diagramm die Rahmenbedingungen auf, die für die  erforderliche Kühlung der CPU notwendig sind. Die Obergrenze bildet  natürlich die Höchstdrehzahl des jeweiligen Lüfters, da wir mit dem  stark übertakteten Prozessor am absoluten Leistungslimit kratzen. Für den Serienlüfter gilt hier eine Drehzahl von 1.800 1/min, für den Scythe-Lüfter als Tuningmaßnahme 1.600 1/min als Nenndrehzahl und gleichzeitig als Obergrenze.

Als  absolute Untergrenze hat sich eine Drehzahl von 801 1/min ergeben, bevor  es in den kritischen Bereich bei 100 °C geht. Es zeigt sich deutlich,  dass beide Lüfter im genannten Drehzahlband und gleichen  Leistungspunkten relativ linear arbeiten und lediglich die Steigung variiert. Der Serienlüfter neigt zu einem stark abfallenden  Verhalten, der Slipstream arbeitet etwas flacher und nutzt den Bereich der effektiv genutzt werden kann etwas besser. Das Ergebnis verdeutlichen wir weiter unten direkt bei den Temperaturvergleichen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nächste Diagramm zeigt , dass die kompakte  Flüssigkeitskühlung im Auslieferungszustand etwas schlechter zu Werke geht,  als dies mit dem sehr leistungsfähigen Noctua NH-D14 Luftkühler möglich  ist. Allerdings beträgt die Differenz auf voller Leistung gerade einmal 5  °C, was der CoolIT ECO A.L.C insgesamt ein gutes Ergebnis  bescheinigt. Natürlich ist die Geräuschkulisse des voll drehenden Lüfter spürbar lauter.  Mit sinkender Lüfterdrehzahl gehen dann die Kurven der beiden  Kühlmethoden fast parallel zueinander weiter. An die Leistung des Luftkühlers kommt die Flüssigkeitskühlung allerdings nicht heran und die Lautstärke ist ebenfalls auf einem höheren Niveau angesiedelt. Die Temperaturdifferenz zum Luftkühler @ 60% Lüfterleistung ist mit gemessenen 10,3 °C ebenfalls noch als gut zu bezeichnen.

An dieser Stelle greifen wir das mögliche Tuningpotenzial auf. Da ein  handelsüblicher Lüfter verbaut ist, der jederzeit gewechselt werden  kann, tauschen wir diesen gegen einen Scythe Slipstream mit 1.600 1/min aus und fahren die kompletten Tests noch einmal ab. Das  Ergebnis ist deutlich. Wie das Diagramm zeigt, kann  durch diesen einfachen und günstigen Eingriff, die Leistung der Kühlung deutlich verbessert und somit sogar der Luftkühler auf niedriger  Drehzahl geschlagen werden. Ebenfalls sieht man, dass mit dem Scythe-Lüfter ab 60% Lüfterleistung kaum bessere Temperaturen erreicht werden können. Mit dem Zubehörlüfter kann man daher die Geräuschkulisse merklich absenken und in den Bereich "fast lautlos" bringen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gemittelten CPU-Temperaturen verdeutlichen noch einmal, dass beide   Kühllösungen unterhalb von 100% Lüfterdrehzahl mit einem so stark   übertakteten Prozessor an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoßen. Als   praxistauglich sollten Temperaturen kleiner 70 °C gesehen werden, da   sonst die Gefahr von Schäden an der Hardware deutlich ansteigt. Dieser  Test soll aber die maximale Leistung darstellen und den Vergleich mit  folgenden CPU-Wasserkühlern ermöglichen, die diese Schwelle leicht  unterschreiten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im folgenden Diagramm wollen wir abschließend die Kontrahenten im Serienzustand gegeneinander vergleichen. CoolIT ECO A.L.C und Corsair H50 treten jeweils mit ihren PWM-Lüftern an, die wir aber selbst steuern. Uns geht es schließlich um einen Vergleich auf identischer Leistungsstufe. Deutlich sichtbar ist, dass die Kompaktkühlung von CoolIT die Lücke zum Referenzluftkühler fast schließen kann und auch in niedrigen Drehzahlstufen noch eine ansehnliche Leistung erbringt. Die gemessenen Temperaturen sind natürlich sehr hoch, für den Alltagsbetrieb nicht gerade empfehlenswert, aber noch nicht tödlich für die stark übertaktete CPU. In diesem kleinen aber deutlichen Leistungsplus ist schlussendlich auch der knappe Vorsprung der ECO A.L.C in der abschließenden Wertungsnote wieder zu finden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*Die Wertungstabelle etwas weiter unten bestätigt, dass CoolIT Systems die eigenen Hausaufgaben gemacht und mit der neu entwickelten ECO A.L.C einen netten Wurf gelandet haben. Die Kompaktkühlung zieht mit geringem Vorsprung am direkten Konkurrenten aus dem Hause Corsair, der H50 vorbei, und schließt die Lücke zum High-End-Luftkühler wirkungsvoll.

Punkte heimst die Kompaktkühlung in den Nebenkategorien ein, bei  denen das mitgelieferte Montagezubehör, die gut bebilderte  Anleitung, die Einbaugröße und der Gesamteindruck eine Rolle spielen. CoolIT stellt dem Käufer  alles Nötige zur Seite, sodass eine problemlose Montage auf jedem aktuellen Sockel  möglich ist und auch dem Laien keine großen Hindernisse in den Weg gestellt werden. Im  Alltagsbetrieb und auch bei diversen Spielebenchmarks, die in diesem  Test nicht separat aufgeführt sind, hat die ECO A.L.C keinerlei Probleme die  auf 4,2 GHz getaktete CPU zu kühlen und wird selten laut.

Die wahre Leistung in dieser kompakten Klasse mit kleinem Radiator zeigt  sich durch ein günstiges Tuning. Der Austausch des Lüfters  bringt einen netten Leistungsgewinn mit sich und kann bei geringen  Drehzahlen sogar den potenten Luftkühler schlagen, wie dies schon bei der H50 der Fall war. Der Unterschied ist dabei etwas kleiner, denn der serienmäßig verbaute Lüfter skaliert wesentlich besser im effektiv nutzbaren Bereich zwischen 800 und 1.800 1/min, was wir bei der H50 je bemängeln mussten.

Wer also auf etwas Besonderes steht und den mittlerweile monströs großen  Luftkühlern entfliehen will, der findet in der ECO A.L.C eine tolle CPU-Kühlung und damit auch einen wartungsfreien Wegbegleiter, der im Gehäuse durch die kompakten Abmaße  kaum auffällt und mit dem schlicht schwarzen Design sehr edel wirkt. Das  Gesamtpaket schafft es dann auch eine Empfehlung zu  bekommen, denn die Kühlung macht Spaß und hat - gemessen an der Größe -  einiges Potenzial. Die Nebenkategorien gleichen die Kühlleistung aus und  werten das Produkt insgesamt auf. Der Vorsprung zur H50 ist knapp aber Vorhanden, sodass wohl letztlich der Geschmack entscheidet.​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testtabelle   und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem   ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der   einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht   durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier   sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt   abgeleitet werden.

Gerade bei der Leistungsbewertung ist die Differenz zwischen den beiden Kompaktkühlungen von den Werten her zwar gut erkennbar, die Einteilung in Temperaturklassen und die abschließende Zusammenfassung der Werte bringt beiden aber 2,5 Sterne ein. Dabei liegt die Corsair H50 an der unteren Kante und die ECO A.L.C an der oberen Kante zum Sprung in die jeweils nächst niedrigere, bzw. nächst höhere Einstufung.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*Wer zusätzliche Informationen zu den Produkten des Herstellers oder dem Vergleichskühler benötigt, kann diese mit Sicherheit hier finden.

CoolIT Systems Homepage
Noctua Homepage
CoolIT ECO A.L.C. im Preisvergleich
News auf PC Games Hardware - ECO A.L.C
Test auf PC Games Hardware  - Noctua NH-D14
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an den Distributor Acos IT für  die   Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*


Ein weiterer Test geht online.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Wer Fragen, Kritik oder Anregungen hat, darf hier gerne seinen Senf dazu abgeben. 



​


----------



## dersuchti_93 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Das CoolIT ist glaube eher eine Verbesserung zum Corsair H50.
Da hat sich das CoolIT die fehler von dem H50 abgeguckt und verbessert 
Trotzdem sieht man wie Gut eine High End LuKü ist.

Kannst du ein Video machen, wo man die Lautstärken im vergleich hat?

Aber ein super Test


----------



## Kaktus (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

SCheint ja der neue Trend zu werden, Mini-Wasserkühluhg fü den Laie. Interessant. Das H50 werd ich mir nächste Woche mal selbst ansehen. Das CoolIT war mir neu. Bin mal gespannt was da noch so in diese Richtung kommen wird.


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Video machen, wo man die Lautstärken im vergleich hat?
> 
> Aber ein super Test


Danke, aber für ein Video fehlen mir die Mittel. Zudem kann man die Lautstärke nicht ganz einfach rüberbringen. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> SCheint ja der neue Trend zu werden, Mini-Wasserkühluhg fü den Laie. Interessant. Das H50 werd ich mir nächste Woche mal selbst ansehen. Das CoolIT war mir neu. Bin mal gespannt was da noch so in diese Richtung kommen wird.


Wie bereits geschrieben, wird es von CoolIT auch eine Variante mit einem 240er Radiator geben. Ich denke, dass dann wirklich genug Leistung vorhanden ist, um auch die Abwärme eines 4GHz+ Prozessors leise abzuführen. Das schaffen ja grundsätzlich schon jetzt beide Kühlungen, denn wir testen hier den absoluten Worst-Case mit Core Damage.  Das Abstecken einzelner Szenarien und der damit verbundenen Lautstärke ist kaum objektiv zu ermitteln. Von daher zeigt dieser Test eher eine Tendenz auf und soll helfen Entscheidungen zu erleichtern.

Was den Trend angeht, so finde ich diesen sehr interessant und lohnenswert. Gerade kleine Arbeitsrechner oder HTPCs können mit diesen Kühlungen toll ausgerüstet und die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert werden. Für meinen Arbeitsrechner wünsche ich mir durchaus die 240er Variante, denn diese ist günstiger als eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung und dabei schön kompakt.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

@Klutten
Ich finde es auch klasse. Wie du schon sagtest, grade beim Trend in die Richtung leistungsfähige HTPCs ist so etwas eine geniale Sache. Ich denke auch das ich das H50 im Lian Li 350 meiner Freundin verbauen werde weil ich einfach keinen wirklich guten Kühler mit einer maximalen Bauhöhe von unter 12cm finde.
Ich frage mich nur wie gut die Verarbeitung ist, sprich, wie lange die Kühler im Dauerbetrieb halten. Aber das kann man ja schlecht testen. 

Ich bin gespannt wann Grafikkarten Hersteller auf eine ähnliche Idee kommen. Man stelle sich vor, eine Grafikkarte mit z.B. einem kleinen Dualradiator und geschlossenem Kühlkreislauf. Zwar teuer, könnte sich aber in der Masse könnte es sich vielleicht lohnen.


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Ich frage mich nur wie gut die Verarbeitung ist, sprich, wie lange die Kühler im Dauerbetrieb halten. Aber das kann man ja schlecht testen.


Bei Wartungsfreiheit und angegebenen 50.000 Stunden Lebensdauer der Pumpe, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wann Grafikkarten Hersteller auf eine ähnliche Idee kommen. Man stelle sich vor, eine Grafikkarte mit z.B. einem kleinen Dualradiator und geschlossenem Kühlkreislauf. Zwar teuer, könnte sich aber in der Masse könnte es sich vielleicht lohnen.


Du solltest mal auf der CoolIT Homepage nachsehen, dort gibt es schon lange, was du dir wünscht. De fakto sind dann irgendwann aber vollwertige Wasserkühlungen effektiver und auch preislich sehr nah an den Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Die Angaben der Hersteller traue ich schon lange nicht mehr. 

Ich wollte mich grade auf deren Seite schlau machen. Danke für den Hinweis. Sehr interessant. Kennst du noch mehr Hersteller die ähnliches anbieten? Im Bereich Wasserkühlung kenne ich mich kaum bis gar nicht aus. Aber solche Konstruktionen begeistern mich schon. 

Ich denke, wenn sich solche Systeme etwas durchsetzen, wir stehen ja noch am Anfang, werden die Preise auch etwas purzeln.


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Xigmatek baut etwas ähnliches -> LINK. Wir versuchen gerade einen Shop ausfindig zu machen, der dieses Teil im Angebot hat. Bis dahin heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Amigo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Die ECO A.L.C. ist ja nicht so das gelbe vom Ei... 
Der Noctua ist ja so gut wie durchgehend besser, bei gleicher rpm. 
Lässt sich bestimmt auf den Megahalems & Co. übertragen... da muss schon die 240er Variante der A.L.C. her, um die Luftkühler abzuhängen. 

Hab jetzt keine Werte von der H50 im Kopf, meine aber sie ist besser also die ECO A.L.C.!? 

Auf die AIO-S80DP von Xigmatek bin ich dann auch mal gespannt, ich meine einen Vorgänger hatte Xigmatek schon einmal im Programm!?

Schöner Test Klutten!


----------



## Drapenot (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Schöner Test, hab mich schon gefragt wann mal jemand den CoolIt testet.

Mich würde auch noch der Omni A.L.C. für die GPUs interesiern, vorallem wo man den her bekommt und was er kostet. Würde mir den gern mit einem fürn CPU zusammen bestellen und dann in das neue gedämmte Gehäuse einbauen. Dann ist endlich ruhe^^

Nur schade das ich die 240er Version von dem CPU Kühler wohl nirgendwo gut unterbekommen kann :-/


----------



## Folterknecht (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hi Klutten!

Schöne Sache mit den Tests dieser kompakten "WaKüs für Warmdurscher"! Ich bin auf Grund der Platzersparnis z.Z. auch am überlegen ob mir nicht mal so ein Ding zulege, zumal mein Case mit 2 140mm Lüftern im Deckel theoretisch sehr gut für diese kompakten WaKüs geeignet ist.

Worum ich Dich bitten möchte, und ich denke das würde nicht nur mich interessieren, die Tests für die H50 und ECO A.L.C. wenn möglich noch um die Kombination mit zwei gleichen Lüftern (120 o. 140mm) im "Push-Pull-Betrieb" zu erweitern. Ich meine damit den Radi zwischen zwei Lüfter gleicher Bauart und Drehzahl zu setzen - Sandwich.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Drapenot (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ja das würde mich auch mal intersiern ob das was bringt wenn man auf beide Seiten des Radiators Lüfter setzt!


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Die meisten Leute vergessen, dass es sich hier um einen offenen Aufbau handelt! Wenn man jetzt den Lukü und die Wakue in ein Gehaeuse bauen wuerde, waeren die Werte des Noctua nicht mehr so viel, wenn ueberhaupt noch besser als die der Wakue. Außerdem hat der Noctua 2! Luefter. Bedenkt das


----------



## Bene65 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Xigmatek baut etwas ähnliches -> LINK. Wir versuchen gerade einen Shop ausfindig zu machen, der dieses Teil im Angebot hat. Bis dahin heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.



Die Lösung von Xigmatek ist doch schon uralt und garnicht mehr für aktuelle Sockel erhältlich !? Das war damals einer der ersten Gehversuche von Xigmatek und ist in den Tests nur mittelmäßig angekommen


----------



## XXTREME (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ein Test im offenen Aufbau ist immer ein bischen schwer zu beurteilen wie ich finde und etwas praxisfern. Ansonsten Lob an Klutten .


----------



## type_o (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

@ Klutten, DANKE, für den ausführlichen Test 
nun weis ich, was ich in meinen HTPC bauen werde. Wie meine Vorred'ner schon sagten, wäre es wirklich mal interesant zu wissen, wie es sich mit zwei Lüftern an dem Radi verhält (Temperatur, geringere Drehzahl und objektiv die Lautstärcke).

Aber wie schon gesagt, super Test, ausfühlich geschrieben .
Sowas lieben Wir!


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Super Test  

Es überrascht mich jedoch, dass der Noctua sehr Gut mithalten kann, also ne High End LüKü ist nicht so einfach zu schlagen.


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Der Noctua ist schon beachtlich, was die Kühlleistung angeht. Wenn man allerdings die Größenordnungen sieht, dann wird einem schon schummerig. Wenn ich morgen die Zeit finde, dann mache ich mal ein Vergleichsbild und stelle den Kühler neben die ECO A.L.C 

Einen zweiten Lüfter werde ich auch noch mal draufschnallen. 

Thx @ all für das Lob übrigens. Habe ich bis jetzt ganz vergessen.


----------



## Tjerk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Super Test

Mich würde auch interessieren wie es sich mit einen Push/Pull verhält, oder aber die version mit dem 240 radiator.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Noctua ist schon beachtlich, was die Kühlleistung angeht. Wenn man allerdings die Größenordnungen sieht, dann wird einem schon schummerig. Wenn ich morgen die Zeit finde, dann mache ich mal ein Vergleichsbild und stelle den Kühler neben die ECO A.L.C
> 
> Einen zweiten Lüfter werde ich auch noch mal draufschnallen.
> 
> Thx @ all für das Lob übrigens. Habe ich bis jetzt ganz vergessen.



Bitte die H50 miteinbeziehen!


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Gerne. Aus Zeitgründen werde ich aber nur 100% Lüfterleistung bei beiden Kühlungen testen - einige Tage Geduld brauchts aber schon, denn ich habe gerade viel um die Ohren.


----------



## Folterknecht (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Danke!


----------



## Sterni75 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Echt Super Test! Danke und Weiter So!  
Also mit Beidseitig Lüfter das Würde Mich auch sehr Interessieren da Ich  zur zeit am Überlegen welchen der beiden Kühler ich kaufen soll! 
Ein Test mit den CoolIT ECO C 240 A.L.C. wäre auch sehr Interessant! 
Nur Wie es aussieht ist er in Deutschen Shops nicht vorhanden


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Was ist denn eigentlich, wenn die Pumpe von dem Cool IT während Benutzung ausfällt und der Prozessor Kaputt geht, wegen Überhitzung?Wird dann Cool IT selber den Schaden ersetzen?


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Warum sollten sie das tun? Du bekommst doch auch von anderen Herstellern keinen Ersatz, wenn durch das Versagen einer Komponente ein Folgeschaden entsteht. CoolIT richtet sich an die Einstellungen des Bios und da sind ausreichende Vorkehrungen getroffen. Prozessoren schmoren ja nicht sofort durch, sondern senken automatisch die Kernfrequenz herunter.


----------



## Rayman (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

supper test
was mich noch interessieren würde ist die pumpe zu hören oder ist die fast unhörbar?

hoffe das die version mit dual radi bald verfügbar ist die würde mich sehr interessieren hatte eigendlich vor mir die H50 zu kaufen aba diese hier gefällt mir besser und wenn die dual version dann noch verfügbar ist ist es perfekt


----------



## MrHide (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ich hab den Noctua NH-D14. Finds Cool, dass er hier mit Wasserkühlung verglichen wird! Da weiß man, dass man was gutes gekauft hat.

Ich finde die Preise der Wasserkühlungen erstaunlich. Hätte ich gewusst, dass die Preise fast an eine Luftkühlung heran kommen oder sogar wie hier zu sehen günstiger sind, dann hätte ich mich dafür entschieden.

Super Test! Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Hadruhne (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Bis jetz bin ich immer noch skeptisch was die Dichheit angeht. Egal ob bei CoolIT oder bei Corsair u.A. . Die mechanische Verarbeitungsqualität des Befestigungssystems gefällt mir. Montage schnell und unkompliziert .
Trotzdem lass ich noch einige Zeit vergehen, um zu sehen, wie die Langzeiterfahrungen mit so ner vorbefüllten Wakü sein werden.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ich hab mir inzw. die H50 geholt. Mit dem orginalen Lüfter war die Kühlleistung nicht so doll, der Vorgänger Scythe Grand Kama Cross war da sogar etwas besser. Mit 2 Scythe Lüftern im Sandwich läuft das Ding erst wirklich zur Hochform auf - alle Achtung!


----------



## Klutten (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Trotzdem lass ich noch einige Zeit vergehen, um zu sehen, wie die Langzeiterfahrungen mit so ner vorbefüllten Wakü sein werden.


Beide Kühlungen sind schon recht lange am Markt, sodass du nicht wirklich warten musst. Die ECO A.L.C ist zwar recht neu, aber der Vorgänger war nicht grundlegend anders verarbeitet. Über Undichtigkeiten habe ich bis jetzt noch nirgends was gelesen.


----------



## artchy (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hallo welche der beiden Kühlösungen ( H50+ECO A.L.C) hat die gefühlt 

leisere Pumpe.Kann mich nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll.

Da ich bei beiden Lösungen den Lüfter tauschen werde kommt es mir auf 

die leisere Pumpe an.

Vielen Dank


----------



## tibo13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau ob ich es einfach überlesen habe oder ob es nicht genannt wurde, aber mich würde speziell die Länge der Verschlauchung interessieren.

Ich habe mir gedacht, vorrausgesetzt die Länge der Schläuche gibt dies her, den Radi samt Lüfter (oder evtl. mit 2 Lüftern als Push-Pull-Sandwich)waagerecht an die Rückseite des Gehäuses zu schrauben.

Mit meinem Laienverständniss habe ich mir gedacht, dass diese Option die jeweiligen Nachteile eines einblasenden Lüfters (warme Luft ins Gehäuse) bzw. aussaugenden Lüfters (warme Luft durch den Radi) vermeiden würde.

Wäre das so praktikabel oder habe ich mir als Laie das etwas Falsches zusammen gereimt?


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ich habe die Schlauchlänge nicht explizit im Artikel genannt, da sich die Kühlungen durch das Drehen zur passenden Seite eigentlich immer für den nächsten 120er-Platz zum CPU-Sockel eignen. Die Länge hier beträgt etwa 30 cm.

Die von dir beschriebene Einbauweise entspricht ja quasi dem Ideal des Herstellers und von daher spricht nichts gegen diese Maßnahme. Ob du wirklich ein Sandwich mit Push-Pull-Bauweise brauchst, ist eine Frage der Lautstärke. Im Alltag braucht man diese Leistung nicht, denn die Temperaturen sind echt klasse. Eventuell würde ich den zweiten Lüfter nur bei Bedarf (im Sommer? ...oder zum Benchen) zusätzlich montieren. Beachte aber auf jeden Fall die Schrauben. Verwende nur die, die mitgeliefert werden und daher pro Lüfter  nur 2!!!


----------



## Dan23 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ich habe die Cool IT ECO ALC jetzt schon seit über 4 Wochen und kann nicht klagen! Befestigungssystem ist Top 1A, hier könnten sich auch andere Hersteller daran orientieren! Kühlleistung ist Top, super silent wenn man möchte!
Ich habe 2 Lüfter montiert, den 2. habe ich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixiert! Nur ein kleiner Tipp falls man nicht schrauben möchte oder sich traut!
Habe ich übrigens auf einem Phenom II X4 955 BE montiert!


----------



## Decrone (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Cool IT ECO ALC jetzt schon seit über 4 Wochen und kann nicht klagen! Befestigungssystem ist Top 1A, hier könnten sich auch andere Hersteller daran orientieren! Kühlleistung ist Top, super silent wenn man möchte!
> Ich habe 2 Lüfter montiert, den 2. habe ich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixiert! Nur ein kleiner Tipp falls man nicht schrauben möchte oder sich traut!
> Habe ich übrigens auf einem Phenom II X4 955 BE montiert!


 
und wie sind so die Temps?


----------



## Midgard (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hi zusammen.
Möchte mir diese WAKÜ auch besorgen, allerdings habe ich hierzu mal paar Fragen.

Nutze nen E8500 mit einem Xigmatek Lüfter in einem Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse.
Muss ich das MB zwingend ausbauen?
Muss ich die CPU neu mit Paste bestreichen oder kann man die alte drauf lassen? Wenn nicht, welche wäre hier empfehlenswert?

Ich nehme mal an das der Radiator passen würde in dem Midgard Gehäuse.


Mfg
Midgard


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Das Mainboard wirst du bei einem Midgard wohl nicht ausbauen müssen - zumindest wenn das Gehäuse wirklich so aussieht, wie ich das eben auf Fotos gesehen habe. Da ist ja eine große Aussparung im Mainboard-Tray, wo durch du die Backplate festhalten kannst. Neue Paste brauchst du nicht extra. Reinige dann deine CPU von der jetzigen Paste und nutze die, die auf der Bodenplatte der ECO A.L.C. serienmäßig drauf ist. Der Radiator passt natürlich direkt ins Heck hinter der CPU.


----------



## Midgard (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort.
Eine Frage aber noch, du sagst die Cpu reinigen, mit was am besten?
Trockenes Tuch oder..? Habe das noch nie gemacht!
Muss die Cpu hierfür aus dem Sockel entfernt werden?

Mfg
Midgard


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Also die CPU muss so lange nicht aus dem Sockel, wie keine Paste zwischen den Rahmen kommt. Selbst das macht zwar nichts, aber sollte nicht unbedingt sein. Reinigen kannst du deine CPU zunächst mit einem trockenen Tuch und anschließend idealerweise mit Isopropylalkohol (Iso), der rückstandfrei verdunstet. Du kannst aber auch mit einem Tropfen Nagellackentferner, Spiritus, Bremsenreiniger oder sonstigem Entfetter rangehen - sofern du sehr kleine Mengen auf das Tuch gibst und nicht wild damit rumpanscht.


----------



## Midgard (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Besten Dank für die Infos, das krieg ich hin

Gruss
Midgard


----------



## Midgard (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Moin zusammen.
Bräuchte nochmals Infos.

Ich habe jetzt den Eco installiert, alles sauber gemacht und eingebaut.
War bis auf die starren Schläuche kein Problem.
Jetzt aber meine Frage, das festschrauben war schon ein kleines Abenteuer für mich.In der Beschreibung steht, Schrauben festziehen, was heisst das jetzt genau? Bis Anschlag,Handfest...? Ich hab die Schrauben jetzt soweit hineingedreht das sie hinten an der Backplate bündig mit den Metallmuttern von hinten abschliessen. Ist dies so richtig?

Wie teste ich jetzt die Kühlung am besten, Prime95, Core Damage? Was sollte ich nehmen und was wären bei einem Core2Duo E8500 bei Standarttakt anständige Temps mit dem Eco?
EDIT: Hatte noch LINX auf dem Rechner und habe das mal 15Minuten durchlaufen lassen. Habe auf beiden Cores 47° Spitze, höher gehen die Temps nicht.

Gruss
Midgard


----------



## Rayman (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

die schrauben handfest anziehen so das nicht zuviel druck drauf ist aber auch nicht das zuwenig drauf ist und immer über kreutz anziehen dann sollte er optimal sitzen

belasten kannst du den mit jedem tool was den prozessor voll auslastet ich benutze immer prime95 ob core damage jetzt besser ist kann ich nicht sagen sollten aber beide ihren zweck erfüllen

also die templs vom e8500 kenne ich jetzt nicht genauso sagt mir LINX nichts aber wenn die cpu voll ausgelastet war sind die temps supper da kannst sogar noch Overclocken

hoffe konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## Midgard (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Hi,danke für deine Antwort.
Das ist schwer zu beurteilen ob und wie fest die jetzt sitzen, Neuland für mich ^^
Also sie schliessen hinten mit der Backplate bündig ab, was ja auch denke ich mal so gedacht ist, weil wozu wäre die sonst da.

Desweiteren denke ich mal macht es nix aus wenn der Radiator mit den Schläuchen nach oben verbaut ist und nicht unten sitzen, da stören die Schläuche nämlich an der Grafikkarte. Ist doch egal wie rum, oder?

Eins habe ich noch was ich nicht versteh, im Thread wollte jemand einen zweiten Lüfter einbauen,hier wurde im geraten nur 2 der beiligenden Schrauben zu nutzen.
Das verstehe ich nicht, bei mir lagen nur 4Stück bei um den Radiator ans Gehäuse anzubringen.
Ich habe jetzt einfach passende Schrauben genommen und damit meinen 120mmXigmatek Lüfter von innen an den Radiator geschraubt.
Schrauben gingen Butterweich hinein. Auch okay?

Gruss
Midgard


----------



## Rayman (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

ich denke mal das der schon richtig sitzt da die temps ja gut sind von daher brauchst du denke ich mal dir keine sorgen machen auch wie rum die schläuche nun sind ist egal 



> Vorsicht ist bei der Montage geboten, da es sich hier nicht um metrische Gewinde handelt. Es sollten daher nur die mitgelieferten Schrauben verwendet werden, um Beschädigungen des Radiators zu vermeiden.


aus dem grund wird geraten nur 2 schrauben zu benutzen wenn man 2 lüfter will in wiefern die schrauben die du genommen hast jetzt schädlich sind kann ich nicht sagen aber so wie du meintest das die butterweich rein gehn hört es sich ja so an das die anscheind passen


----------



## The_Rose_de (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Habe gerade gesehen, das inzwischen auch die 240er Variante erhältlich ist.
Werdet ihr die noch testen, vielleicht gegen den Corsair H70 Kühler ?
Ich würde mich über einen Test freuen.


----------



## Rayman (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

also über einen test der dual radi version würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## Klutten (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ein Test ist bereits in Vorbereitung und derzeit hängen wir etwas in den Seilen, weil wir das Produkt nicht so bekommen, wie wir es gerne hätten.


----------



## Rayman (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Test ist bereits in Vorbereitung und derzeit hängen wir etwas in den Seilen, weil wir das Produkt nicht so bekommen, wie wir es gerne hätten.


 
ok aber supper das ein test schon geplannt ist


----------



## The_Rose_de (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Freut mich auch, das ein Test schon in Vorbereitung ist, da lass ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Rayman (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

gibs schon was neues wegen dem test der dual variante?


----------



## Klutten (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst... 

Aktuell haben wir einen Test der Antec H2O 620 in der Pipeline, aber bei CoolIT werden wir auch noch einmal nachhaken. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Rayman (2. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo du es erwähnst...
> 
> Aktuell haben wir einen Test der Antec H2O 620 in der Pipeline, aber bei CoolIT werden wir auch noch einmal nachhaken. Danke für den Hinweis.



Gut das ich letztens nochmal über die gestolpert bin hatte die auch schon vergessen ^^


----------



## floric (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Es muss SCHNELL gehen! 
Bei Alternate gibts den gerade für 33 Euro! bis 19:11 Uhr und ich überlege den zu kaufen.
Ich habe aber ein Gehäuse ohne 120er-Lüfter-Platz. Kann man trotzdem das System irgendwie extern montieren?
Und sind 33 Euro wirklich ein Schnäppchen? (ist eher eine Spontankauf, wollte eigentlich nicht umsteigen, aber der Preis ist echt verlockend)

Bitte schnell antworten.  Ich vertraue euch.

Gruß, Flo

EDIT: Ja, ich weiß _Doppelposting_. Aber falls ich es nicht kaufe, dann freut sich vielleicht jemand Anderes.


----------



## localhost (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Du könntest einen Lüfteradapter nehmen: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter

Der Preis ist wirklich verlockend...


----------



## floric (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ne, habe leider auch drin keinen Platz für einen Lüfter mehr frei (also Volumen schon, aber halt keine Öffnung).
Gibts sowas als externe Halterung, oder so?


----------



## localhost (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Halterungen gibt es, soweit ich weiß, nicht. Da muss man erfinderisch werden.


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



floric schrieb:


> Und sind 33 Euro wirklich ein Schnäppchen?


 
Ja, sind sie definitiv. Der Normalpreis beträgt ca. 55€! 
Ich würde zuschlagen, denn montieren kannst du den garantiert irgendwie. Im Zweifel nimmst du ein Stück Metall, biegst es und hängst es von innen an den Deckel oder stellst den Radi auf den Gehäuseboden.


----------



## floric (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Och nö. Meine Schwester und mein Gewissen sagt mir, ich habe ja einen Kühler, der reicht, und ich habe bis jetzt keine Idee, um den fest zu machen, aber das reizt einfach tierisch. 
Ich hoffe, bis in 10 Minuten habe ich mich entschieden (habe es von etwas Bestimmten abhängig gemacht) .


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Nimm ihn! Du wirst es bestimmt nicht bereuen. Und wenn du ihn dann hast fällt dir bestimmt eine Möglichkeit ein.
Falls es gar nicht funktioniert machst du einfach von deinem 14 Tage Rückgaberecht Gebrauch!


----------



## floric (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Ich brauch eigentlich eher eine SSD. Immerhin schon eine Drittel-SSD a 60GB.
Jetzt warte ich auf eine Email. Wenn sie rechtzeitig kommt, kaufe ich das Teil.
Leider muss ich bloß mein Geld ein bissel zusammenhalten... 
Noch 5 Minuten... 
Wenn ich es nicht kaufe, habe ich wenigstens hoffentlich irgendjemand Anderen einen Tipp gegeben.
ERLEDIGT: Sorry. Man muss im Leben Prioritäten setzen. Ein Kühler, egal wie teuer, war es jetzt einfach nicht Wert. :|


----------



## The_Rose_de (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es erwähnst...
> 
> Aktuell haben wir einen Test der Antec H2O 620 in der Pipeline, aber bei CoolIT werden wir auch noch einmal nachhaken. Danke für den Hinweis.



Gibt es inzwischen neue Infos zum Test?


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Der Test steht kurz vor der Vollendung. Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen sehr wenig Zeit und konnte ihn nicht fertig stellen. 1-2 Tage Geduld musst du in etwa noch haben.


----------



## The_Rose_de (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] CoolIT Systems - ECO A.L.C im Test*

Das klingt doch prima.


----------

